# starting spots



## Src48nm2 (Feb 2, 2011)

just starting to shoot five spot and so far have been around 296 everytime with about 40 x. obviously in time the goal is 300 and much higher x count. whats your best spot shooting advice?:teeth:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

In archery shoot your form and dont focus on results.One shot at a time prepared and done correctly.If you prepare the shot and execute correctly the results(scores)will come.


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> In archery shoot your form and dont focus on results.One shot at a time prepared and done correctly.If you prepare the shot and execute correctly the results(scores)will come.


X1,00000000000000

Blank bale focusing on the same feeling shot after shot after shot. Nothing changes with a target in front of you. Focus on the same feeling in your shot. Don't aim and don't let the visual image of a target change the feeling or mood in your shot. It is easier than you think if you allow it to happen.


----------



## P.L. Archery (Apr 14, 2005)

slicer said:


> X1,00000000000000
> 
> Blank bale focusing on the same feeling shot after shot after shot. Nothing changes with a target in front of you. Focus on the same feeling in your shot. Don't aim and don't let the visual image of a target change the feeling or mood in your shot. It is easier than you think if you allow it to happen.


 Yes, and then.......... put the target up and don't shoot an arrow. Just practice the ritual of shot preperation, aiming, and relaxing on the X. Too many guys get freaked out when they settle on the X, then they hurry the shot. Just focus on the X and let the pin do what it wants. Don't even look at your pin, just the X. The arrows will find their "happy place" trust me.


----------



## Bull Run (Mar 30, 2009)

ALMOST impossible to shoot 40x and not shoot 300! If you can consitantly shoot that x count and have shot 296 already, you don't need too much advise...you're already capable, just do it already ;-)


----------



## carlielos (May 12, 2007)

Ive never really tried Blank Bail shooting, but years ago I did do some shot preperation/aiming without shooting prior to leagues and it always helped my scores, maybe this blank bail thing has merit too, i'll have to give that a try as well, problem is at tournaments we get 10 warm up arrows and thats it, no pre practice unless you shot befor the 2 hr drive to get there!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> In archery shoot your form and dont focus on results.One shot at a time prepared and done correctly.If you prepare the shot and execute correctly the results(scores)will come.


I totally agree with this.

Guessing from your scores, you have your shot. However, on 4 arrows per round, you aren't shooting your form. Something is interferring with it.

A quote from one of the better archers "let it happen or let it down". This means that if you find you can't shoot your form, let down and try again. Don't let yourself shoot a bad shot. Don't hold on trying to get the shot off. Most shooters have no trouble getting off 5 arrows in 4 minutes, even if they have to let down a couple of times.

One other thing that you can try to improve your scores is to search for GRIV's 10 yard game. It's a great way to increase your confidence in your shot. Confidence is where you will find the other 20 X's.

Allen


----------



## HOYT_ARCHER_23 (Jan 22, 2009)

im in the same boat, my last tourney i shot a 296 with 38X's. with everyround it seemed like i had 3 or 4 x's but the one or two arrows was out of the x or out of the scoring ring all together. i just started shooting spot about two months ago and some of the shots go off like they should but there is always one shot that just goes all to #$%^!!! im trying a circle style dot instead of a dot, in my mind then nothing is in the way of the x so i can just stare at the x. its seeming to help a little bit. some of the shots i dont shake at all and others its like a richter scale!! any suggestions?


----------



## Old Man Archer (Mar 31, 2009)

HOYT_ARCHER_23 said:


> im in the same boat, my last tourney i shot a 296 with 38X's. with everyround it seemed like i had 3 or 4 x's but the one or two arrows was out of the x or out of the scoring ring all together. i just started shooting spot about two months ago and some of the shots go off like they should but there is always one shot that just goes all to #$%^!!! im trying a circle style dot instead of a dot, in my mind then nothing is in the way of the x so i can just stare at the x. its seeming to help a little bit. some of the shots i dont shake at all and others its like a richter scale!! any suggestions?


You need to develop a shot routine so that you shoot every arrow the same way each time. Try this After your first arrow stop and count to 10sec before you draw your next arrow out of your quiver ( don't stop counting you'll see why ) at the 13th nock your arrow , at 17 address your bow to the target ( raise it to shooting position ) and take a deep breath , after you exhale ( which should be around 20sec ) draw your bow while taking another deep breath ,aim and slowly exhale till about half is exhaled continue to aim and execute your shot. After you hear the arrow hit the target *IMPORTANT START THE SHOT ROUTINE OVER!!!! If you do it the same each and every time you get almost the same result each time. Don't force the shot if it feels wrong then let down and start the shot over. This routine can be adjusted to fit you in how much time you use to draw the next arrow, but as it is it will allow a shooter 1-2 let downs in a 4 minute time allotment with 5 arrows.*


----------



## Src48nm2 (Feb 2, 2011)

great tips from everyone thanks a lot


----------

